# Steel City, 35915 Cast Iron Top, 3HP 220V, 50-Inch Industrial Fence and Tableboard



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Nice review. I am planning on upgrading my saw sometime in the near future and have been considering the Steel City line. This review has been informative.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice saw, but it's NOT a Cabinet saw, it's a Hybrid.


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

If it is a 3 hp then it's a cabinet saw. SC's hybrids have smaller motors. I have an earlier 3 hp version of this saw without the riving knife with 50 rails and it is a cabinet saw. I hope that SC will offer a retrofit riving knife in the future, but I doubt it. Steel City makes some really nice stuff. I liive in Tennessee and I drove to Murfreesboro to their "showroom/warehouse" two years ago to see their stuff. They had one that was scratched and let me have it for a significant reduction in price. It was too good of a deal to turn down. Mine never passed the nickel test. I think that is due to the fact I put it on a mobile base. I really don't care about the nickel test anyway. I am working wood, not nickels! I will be buying more of their stuff in the future. Thanks for the review on the bandsaw.


----------



## Beginningwoodworker (May 5, 2008)

Thats a nice saw.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Hokie, hp doesn't dictate weather it's a cabinet saw or not, the trunions do. That saw has the lighter built cabinet mounted trunions, just like the 1.75 hp saw, which Steel City also calls a cabinet saw, which is bogus and misleading. It's just like the Craftsman Hybrid. If you want a true cabinet saw from Steel City you have to buy one of their Deluxe cabinet saws, they have the beefy trunions that are found on real cabinet saws.


----------



## hokieman (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorrry but you are wrong woodchuck


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nope, Hokie, by your definition, if you put a 3 hp motor on a Contractor's saw, it would then become a cabinet saw, I don't think so. And yes, the trunions are cabinet mounted, but they are lighter duty than in a cabinet saw. Please stop missleading people into thinking that it's something that it is not. It's a Hybrid, wannabe cabinet saw, PERIOD. Which model number is yours ?


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

Hokieman, I just bought a similar saw last saturday. I've started to assemble it, but the -20 temperatures have kept me out of the shop most of the week. As far as I am in my assemblage, I agree with your assessment that this is a well built *cabinet* saw.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

LOL, Boyne, you can't say I didn't warn ya. I explained all this to you in a different post, but you go ahead and do it anyway. Go figure. Aparently you didn't check out the difference in the saws at the store like I suggested.


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

Woodchuck, his is model #35915 (At least that's what he has posted in the title). Here are the vitals on that saw http://www.toolking.com/steelcity_35915.aspx


----------



## boyneskibum (Nov 24, 2008)

Let's not hijack this thread, great review BTKS, I look forward to seeing your projects!


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Yeah, whatever, goodluck with your new Hybrid, or wannabe cabinet saw, which ever you prefer.


----------



## BTKS (Nov 30, 2008)

Thank you to all that replied.
Oh yea, something I didn't mention in the review. I cuts great even with the factory blade. Have not received the Forest II that was supposed to come with it for the sales promotion. I can't imagine pushing enough wood through it to slow it down without running a huge risk on a massive kickback. A scenario I hope not to deal with.
I enjoyed the set up and hoped it gave someone out there a little help forming their opinion of the saws on the market.
Hokieman, you are so right, we are working wood not nickels. This saw is on a mobile base, but only for as long as it takes me to finalize my wiring and shop layout. You commented on retrofit riving knife. In the last of my research I saw some talk of someone retrofitting saws for riving knives. I'm not sure it can be done if a trunion pivots on a single point. All the saws I researched had sliding trunions for riving knives. Hopefully a safe affordable bracket can be mounted. The riving knife is a feature I really like and hope it saves a lot of fingers and pain for woodworkers everywhere.
Woodchuck1957, thanks for the input. Cabinet / Hybrid I don't care. It's heavy, solid and powerful. I like it.

Again, thaks for reading the review. Thought it was a good chance to throw my two cents in after reading so many everyone else has taken the time to post.
BTKS


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Is it just me or does it take it's looks from a delta which a guy I know has.?Alistair


----------



## brewtang (Oct 12, 2008)

I hate to point this out, but Woodchuck you proved yourself wrong in your second post. Cabinet saws have cabinet mounted trunions. Hybrid and contractor saws have table mounted trunions. Steel City saws may might be as heavy-duty as you seem to feel is necessary, but it is a cabinet saw. BTKS - congrats on the new saws…they make great machines…and speaking as a dealer, their customer service is top notch. Enjoy them both.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Your wrong Brewtang, the Craftsman Hybrid ( which is made by the same company ( Orion ) that makes Steel City saws ) has cabinet mounted trunions. So out your theory goes. If you want to buy a Steel City saw that is a industry standard designed cabinet saw you will have to buy one of their DELUXE Cabinet saws. The rest are light duty Hybrids. Perhaps maybe one easy way of telling what you have is counting the number of V-belts, or drive belts your saw has. If it has less than 3 belts, it's a Hybrid. Another way to tell is that large motor cover.


----------



## adam77 (Nov 17, 2008)

Woodchuck is right, but its a really nice saw. Congrats


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Thankyou Adam, it's about time someone backed me up. It maybe a nice saw for what it is, I never contested that, but what gets to me is Steel City's deceptive sales pitch. If it's a Hybrid, call it a Hybrid, don't call it something that it's not, thats my point. People are being fooled into thinking that all of their table saws are cabinet saws. I wouldn't be too happy if I bought one of those saws thinking it was a cabinet saw because the company said it was, then down the road someday find out that I was sold a Hybrid.


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

It is just one of the "zip code" saws just like sears.After all built by the same company as earlier stated. I am looking at upgrading my hybrid crapsman in the next year and will be steering clear of the zip codes. As for me, will be powermatic. Nice review and I hope it perfoms well for you.


----------



## ericandcandi (Oct 7, 2008)

Ok Woodchuck, given this information what can I " the customer " do when talking to the sales rep about buying one of these saws?


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Eric, I guess I don't understand your question, and which type of saw your looking for.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

BTKS nice, detailed review of the saw thanks for posting. Good luck with the saw it's a really nice one.

I knew the minute I started to read this review that it wouldn't be long before "Captain Trunnion, protector of cabinet saws, and fighter of all deceptive advertising" would chime in and declare it a non cabinet saw. Woodchuck you tap dance around semantics so much I think we are going to talk up a collection and buy you some tap shoes. But I shouldn't say anything my "Jobsite" saw has already been smacked down. As usual you declare yourself the expert, and your information is right everyone else is wrong, and when anyone dares to disagree with you you dismiss them with a OK, ya whatever good luck with that piece of s*** you bought with the Chinese trunnions. BTKS, It's a good thing you included a picture of the saw, otherwise,,,you know….IT DIDN'T" HAPPEN! Actually, I have to admit that I get a big kick out of how amazed you are everytime *nobody *takes your advice!

But thats all I'm saying because I don't want to ruin a good review or hijack his thread.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Brad, please say what you really mean. LMAO. Excuse me for trying to save some people from makeing an uniformed decision. Take a freakin Midol, or two, pleeeeeeeeease.


----------



## ericandcandi (Oct 7, 2008)

Woodchuck, if a salesman is trying to sell us a cabinet saw that is really not a cabinet saw what do you say to him. What do you say to the company that is preaching the false information. Also, what company out there is not practicing this technique?


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Eric, I think it's pretty obvious what I would say to the salesman, but thats just me. I guess if you want to debate something with the salesman you need to educate yourself as to what all is out there and compare it what your looking at to buy. I think I pointed out the major differences between the two saws allready. As far as what do I tell Steel City, allready did it about a week ago, and didn't get a response back, that kind of suprises me, but then again it doesn't. What other company is not practicing this technique ? I don't know, I suspect there may be others, but that doesn't make it right does it ?


----------



## pickles (Jan 20, 2009)

Your correct Woodchuck , Steel City does sell a beefed up "hybrid saw" or less stout cabinet saw; it is Model 35675, However, BTKS is reviewing this saw Model 35905 (NOTE 15 instead of 05 at the end of the model number designates the saw's 50" fence instead of standard 30" fence) Look on steel city's website it clearly shows two different trunnions on the respective saws. I purchased the model 35915G (granite) last week; I looked at both saws at Woodwerks in Columbus, OH. There is an obvious difference between the two as far as heft of construction. BTKS you indeed have a cabinet saw!


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

you will love this saw. I hear that they are really great


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Sorry Pickles, your wrong also, they are both Hybrids. The ( 35618, 35630, 35640, 35623, 35621 ) are a more traditional style 10" cabinet saw that Steel City sells. Notice the difference in the motor cover and the massive trunion assembly with a 3 belt pulley compared to the saws you listed. http://www.steelcitytoolworks.com/products_tools.cfm?section=2&category=12&tool=35618


----------



## pickles (Jan 20, 2009)

No i beg to differ that saw's trunnion is the old style sans riving knife. Per the new UL listing requirements all new saws manufactured have to have a riving knife. This saw has that riving knife attached to a substantial trunnion. The saw weighs ~450 lbs, has a wide ribbed flat belt, trunnion rigidly mounted to the CABINET. What else would better define a cabinet saw? In fact, when inspecting the two saws before buying I noticed that the "hybrid cabinet saw" had a visually smaller 3hp motor with single capacitor than the one that came with the above reviewed saw (the one I own). I also saw the Unisaw on display (not the all-new model) It's trunnion appeared no larger or heftirer than that on the 35915. I included the Unisaw among my options and found this saw to be a better product and just as capable. Hand wheels operated smoother and fit and finisher was better. I rest


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Traditional cabinet saws do not run on a single belt, and a riving knife has nothing to do with what type of saw it is. Sorry, but I'm done debateing this subject with people that will never get it. You don't know what your talking about.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Promise?
- JJ


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

"Sorry, but I'm done debateing this subject with people that will never get it".

Too bad you didn't come to that conclusion about five posts ago before you hijacked this thread with your childish insistence that you are the only one that knows anything about table saws…and, quite frankly…how is this a debate? A debate is an intelligent exchange of ideas, not somebody insisting he is right and everyone else is wrong..

"You don't know what your talking about".

Ya…nobody knows anything but you..

If we all promise to tell you your right, will you just shut the hell up already….


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Well thankyou JJ and Brad, you have a wonderful day.


----------



## Adventurer (Jul 23, 2008)

woodchuck I believe you have a point and you want to make it clear thank you for clearing this issue to me.


----------

